# Поздравляем Сашку и Машу с окончанием 3 курса!



## Sfera (12 Июн 2012)

_*Ура, товарищи! Свершилось ! 







Сань, я тебя поздравляю! 
Знаю, как был нелегок этот год для тебя:проблемы со здоровьем, институт, огромная нагрузка на кибере. 
Но ты ведь справился, ты умничка!
Твой класс, как специалиста, растет ежеминутно, и для меня так и остается недостижимым, я не поспеваю))). 
Поэтому я безумно горжусь тобой.
В общем, ты крут :yess:!!*_

ну и ждет тебя таки 4 курс))))))) поэтому


----------



## грум (12 Июн 2012)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## S.R (12 Июн 2012)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Hotab (12 Июн 2012)

ПоздРавляю


----------



## Farger (12 Июн 2012)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## orderman (12 Июн 2012)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Сашка (12 Июн 2012)

Спасибо, Зая 

А что ты себя не поздравляешь с окончанием? Не скромничай, ты - Лучшая!!

это тебе

*Поздравим Машу с окончанием третьего курса!*


----------



## aidoqa (12 Июн 2012)

Поздравляю обоих!!!)


----------



## Sfera (12 Июн 2012)

Себя как-то нескромно =)). Спасибо!
Учение давалось очень тяжко, потому что несла тяжелые потери в борьбе с ленью))). 
Утилитный террорист Сашка пугал меня ежедневно страшными словами "дизассемблер", "IDA Pro", "OllyDbg". 
В общем, садюга, но очень умный)))). 
Меня терзают подозрения, что 4 курс тебе зачтут автоматом))))))))))
*
Конечно, выражаю огромную благодарность нашим преподавателям Диме и Сергею за терпение со мной в частности и науку!*


----------



## Сашка (12 Июн 2012)

Впиши свое имя в заголовок темы большими красными буквами)))) Быстренько)))


----------



## Mila (12 Июн 2012)

Ребята, рада за ВАС. Вы оба молодцы. Так держать! Молодцы.!!!


----------



## Hotab (12 Июн 2012)

Маша,поздравляю


----------



## shestale (12 Июн 2012)

Саша + Маша... Здорово! Молодцы! Поздравляю!!!


----------



## грум (12 Июн 2012)

Маша поздравляю!!!


----------



## orderman (12 Июн 2012)

Сашку поздравил, теперь очередь Маши.
Маша, молодец. Поздравляю с окончанием 3 курса!!! Как приятно что и девушки, хоть их и немного здесь, так многого достигли.


----------



## akok (12 Июн 2012)

Поздравляю!!! Наконец свершилось. Осталось выпускные экзамены сдать только


----------



## icotonev (12 Июн 2012)

Поздравляю..!

Это для Маши..!








Это для Сашки..!


----------



## thyrex (12 Июн 2012)

Поздравляю! Молодцы!


----------



## iskander-k (12 Июн 2012)

Сашка и Маша - Поздравляю !!!


----------



## regist (12 Июн 2012)

Поздравляю обоих, вы просто молодцы !


----------



## Drongo (13 Июн 2012)

Да, Саша и Маша, поздравляю вас, вы молодцы конечно же. Отмучились надеюсь )))


----------



## Tiare (13 Июн 2012)

Ура!!! Саша и Маша - вы такие молодцы! Поздравляю))))arty:


----------



## Sandor (13 Июн 2012)

Примите и мои скромные поздравления!
А мне-то казалось, что уж преподаватели все знают и умеют


----------



## Sfera (13 Июн 2012)

*Sandor*, никогда не поздно научиться новому и повысить квалификацию..
даже вири модифицируются, приобретая новый вредоносный функционал, надо поспевать за ними))))


----------



## Alex.M (13 Июн 2012)

Поздравляю вас обоих!


----------

